

Quid Emerges From YouNoodle, Delves Into Data on Private Firms - petethomas
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-09-14/quid-emerges-from-younoodle-delves-into-data-on-private-firms.html

======
aristus
And of course, the premium service will be called "Quid Pro".

